# crank case vent and catch can mod



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

are these the same mods and are they needed if you are not getting any oil in the air box i go deep and do lots of wheelies but never had oil in the air box


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if your not getting any oil in the air box i wouldn't worry about doing it


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^I agree

I never got oil in mine until I snorkeled it, weird but true!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I never got oil in my airbox, but went ahead and done the catch can mod because of me riding steep hills on the Hatfield McCoy trails system in WV and doing water wheelies. I would rather be safe than sorry. I can't afford a rebuild right now.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

They are close but not the same. But do fix or help the same problem's. Either one will help it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Is this in the how-to section? I must have missed this mod. What is it, whats it for, how do you do it? All the talk about rebuilding a motor if you don't do this mod has me concerned.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

mud magnet said:


> Is this in the how-to section? I must have missed this mod. What is it, whats it for, how do you do it? All the talk about rebuilding a motor if you don't do this mod has me concerned.


If you like to ride wheelies, WOT runs, or ride steep hills, then I highly recommend doing this mod, when you ride wheelies, WOT runs, or steep hills the angle forces oil to the rear of the crank case and up the crank case vent up into the your air box and also starving the front cyclinder of oil and could cause you motor to spin a crank/rod bearing. Doing the mod will allow the oil to be routed back into the front cyclinder to keep it lubricated.

I think there is a write up on how to do the catch can mod here somewhere, but it uses a YFZ catch can. I chose to do the one that Devildog done over on highlifter. You should be able to search and find the write up on the mod on either site.

Here is the links that I found on "How To" do the Catch Can mod on here.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=980
Here is the one that Devildog done on Highlifter.
http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=3373447&high=Catch+Can+Mod
Its your decision on which one you decide to use, good luck.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't done this........


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been trying to figure out the common denominator to this deal. Mods? Riding style? Seems hit or miss. I personally haven't had an issue yet, but I just finished my snorks, so we'll see.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This one gos into it more in depth of how it works.
Crankcase Vent
It is in the how-tos as well


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it's the luck of the draw with these bikes as well. I keep my oil filled to the top, ride wheelies for a ways and plenty of WOT runs mixed in but I've never had a problem with it. When I snorked mine I left it alone and still haven't had trouble with it. My buddy has one that he can just punch from a dead stop and it would blow oil all in the air box. Maybe it's the luck of the draw.


----------

